# Not Aus; Muss oder muss nicht



## Manfred Stangl (7 April 2010)

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich habe eine Maschine (einen Trocknungsofen) in dem eine Kette läuft. Die Wartungsklappen sind so hoch wie die Maschine und nicht kontaktiert. Die Bedienung erfolgt vom Schaltschrank aus. Dieser ist in einem anderen Raum. Vom Raum, in dem die Maschine steht, ist sie nicht bedienbar. Die Maschine ist ca. 5m lang, 3,5m hoch und 1m breit. Die Freifläche daneben ca 0,8m. Wenn jetzt Wartung oder Störung gemacht wird, ist natürlich jemand in diesem Raum in dem die Maschine steht. Wenn man jetzt kontrollieren muss, wie die Kette läuft, muss man die Wartungsklappen logischerweise öffnen (denn sie sind nicht durchsichtig). Wenn jetzt jmd unmotiviert am SS drückt kann sich die Kette in Bewegung setzen. Kontrolliert (auf zuruf) ist ein muss, weil man sonst nicht checken kann, ob die Kette korrekt läuft.
Nun meine Frage. Ich habe in diesem Raum 4 NotAus montieren lassen. Weil, wenn jemand da vorne schaltet, und jemand gerade an der Kette fummelt ist er Hackfleisch....
Nun will der Ausführende, dass wir diesen Aufwand bezahlen?!?!?!?
Also werte Kollegen: Sind die NotAus Schalter ein Muss, oder Kundenwunsch?
Ich hoffe mit Erklärung und gekritzel ist es halbwegs erkenntlich.


----------



## Homer79 (7 April 2010)

da die anlage oder maschine ja nach dem aktuellen stand der technik gebaut sein muss, musst du ja entscheiden, wenns der kunde nicht möchte, zeig ihm doch das es zwingend notwendig ist und mach ihm klar, dass der als betreiber später genauso haftbar gemacht werden kann.

solche "kunden", bei der sicherheit sparen...wegens paar not-aus schaltern...


----------



## Verpolt (7 April 2010)

Nach Performance Level gemäß EN ISO 13849-1 habt ihr da P2e    (12/09)

und nach Sicherheits-Integritätslevel gemäß EN 62061 bestimmt SIL3

Wenn die Hackfleischgefahr so groß ist, würde ich sogar noch zu einer 

zusätzlichen 2-Hand Freigabe tendieren ( derjenige vor der Kette muss freigeben).

Not-Aus muß vom Hackfleischmann erreichbar sein.


----------



## Safety (7 April 2010)

Hallo,
1. Schreibt die EN ISO 13850

4.1.2 Die Not-Halt-Funktion darf nicht als Ersatz für Schutzmaßnahmen oder andere Sicherheitsfunktionen
verwendet werden, aber sollte als ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme konzipiert sein. Die Not-Halt-Funktion darf
die Wirksamkeit von Schutzeinrichtungen oder von Einrichtungen mit anderen Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht
beeinträchtigen.
ANMERKUNG Für diesen Zweck kann es notwendig sein, den Weiterbetrieb von Hilfseinrichtungen, wie z. B.
magnetische Spannfutter oder Bremsen, sicherzustellen.

Ich denke aber bei der Maschine gibt es noch mehr Probleme.

Man muss aufgrund der in der Maschinenrichtline enthaltenen Forderung eine Risikobeurteilung machen. Diese ist zwingend erforderlich und muss alle Betriebsarten berücksichtigen. Danach dann ein Sicherheitskonzept für die Maschine erstellen.

Du hast schon ansatzweise Lösungen gebracht, Trennende Schutzeinrichtungen aus durchsichtigem Material oder wenn bewegliche Trennende Schutzeinrichtungen dann eben mit Verriegelungsschalter, der die Maschine dann sicher anhält beim öffnen. 

Wenn eine Sonderbetriebsart erforderlich ist, z.B. Einrichtbetrieb  sagt die 12100 oder 13849 was dazu. Hier ist einiges zu beachten! Gerne beschreibe ich Dir Möglichkeiten.

Eine Maschine ohne Risikobeurteilung entspricht nicht der MRL. 

Die verteilten Not-Halt in der Anlage sind keine Lösung!


----------

